# For all the ladies........



## mishele (Jan 14, 2011)

Anyone want to name this?  lol:hug::


----------



## mwcfarms (Jan 14, 2011)

Dark Echoes comes to mind just using my brain for reflective words.


----------



## Light Artisan (Jan 14, 2011)

Dumped.


----------



## mishele (Jan 14, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Dumped.



lol thanks!! :lmao:


----------



## Frequency (Jan 15, 2011)

"Frozen Fragrance" 

Regards  (not a lady  )


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Jan 15, 2011)

No name, just a note that its a beautiful photo.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 15, 2011)

Gorgeous shot!

Im horrible at naming anything....lol

How about Beautiful Tragedy?


----------



## Undo (Jan 15, 2011)

Light Artisan said:


> Dumped.


haha! Beautiful shot btw.


----------



## Fleetwood271 (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow!  Great Shot!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## daarksun (Jan 15, 2011)

Very nice image. How about "White Duet"?  Or "Duet Tears"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 15, 2011)

Ooh! Ooh! I know!

"Wet Rose"


----------



## DxAxN (Jan 15, 2011)

laid to rest


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 15, 2011)

almost looks surreal.  Beautiful shot.


----------



## mishele (Jan 16, 2011)

lol thanks everyone.......I was lame and just went w/ Memories
:hug::


----------



## lauratuttle73 (Jan 17, 2011)

i really like this shot. the rose looks great and the reflection is perfect.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Jan 17, 2011)

beautiful pic!


----------



## mishele (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!! I've been having some fun taking the color out of flowers!! It's kinda amazing how beautiful they can be w/ out it.


----------



## thatfornoobs (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous.


----------



## RB Sr (Feb 3, 2011)

The only name befitting this shot is:   "Reflective love"


----------



## quiddity (Feb 3, 2011)

RIP.

nice shot


----------



## mishele (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the comment guys!!


----------



## Shutterdoug (Feb 4, 2011)

Great shot, gives me something to try.  Oh, how about "Reflections of the Heart" for a name?


----------



## kalliela (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice! Kinda reminds me of Rose and Driftwood by Ansel Adams. Very nice shot! What kind of cam and f stop/iso/shutter speed did you use?


----------



## mishele (Feb 4, 2011)

f8/ 400/ 1/400
Thanks for saying I reminded you of   Ansel Adams!!! That just about made my day....lol


----------

